# What broadheads do yall use?



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Im 16 almost 17 and i been bow hunting for almost 6 years now. I have used alot of broadheads...Muzzy mx-4, slick trick mags, rage 2 blades, NAP thunerheads, G5 montecs and carbon express torrid ss. What do yall shoot? I myself love the RAGE 2 blades. But i have shot 2 deer this year with slick trick mags. shot one last year with mx-4 and one last year with the rage. I use the montecs for turkey hunting and love them but im thinking about shooting a deer with them soon. What do yall use?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've shot a few different broadheads but my favorites are Magnus Stingers and Slick Trick Mags.


----------



## Thermodude (Dec 15, 2011)

Steelforce Phatheads 100 gr.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rage 2 blade!!!! Shot a hog yesterday and it might have ran 35 yards


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Rocket Sidewinder and Steelhead simply the best!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

everyone that knows me is going "I wonder what he's gonna say about this" or 'here we go again' 

I started bowhunting when I was 11, so that was 6 years ago, 7 years total of bowhunting.
I've used Muzzys ever since then, I still have 2 of them in my quiver, imo I wont use expandables ever, again, I tried the NAP Bloodrunners 2 years ago, shot a deer at 25yds made a perfect shot, my arrow didnt even poke out the other end, the deer ran over 100yds with little to no blood. I killed it, but was hightly dissapointed. I went back to my Muzzy MX-3s and with the same set-up shot a deer at the same distance, made a complete pass-through, went through both shoulders, ran less than 50yds with great blood.
I've shot 6 other deer with my Muzzy MX-3s and have yet to have one go farther than 60-70yds with a very good amount of blood, no getting on your hands and knees looking for blood, quartering to, quartering away, doesnt matter, and all have been pass-throughs, and I've never had a problem with arrow flight with them either.

this year I'm trying out the QAD Exodus. the main reason is because they sponsor our outdoor ministry and I've seen what theyve done. so far they fly dead on with my field points, shot them at 40 and 60yds without any problems. theyre razor sharp, are tough as all can get out, and from what I've seen & heard they have amazing penetration and are extremely deadly.

from my perspective I dont see any reason for me to use expandables, most of them greatly decrease penetration and although they might have a bigger cut, a complete passthrough is much better than not getting a pass-through, and why bother when I think of that and the fact that I dont have problems with my broadhead tipped arrows flying true with my practice tipped arrows?

for me the proff's in the pudding, and that pudding is puddles of blood for me


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> everyone that knows me is going "I wonder what he's gonna say about this" or 'here we go again'
> 
> I started bowhunting when I was 11, so that was 6 years ago, 7 years total of bowhunting.
> I've used Muzzys ever since then, I still have 2 of them in my quiver, imo I wont use expandables ever, again, I tried the NAP Bloodrunners 2 years ago, shot a deer at 25yds made a perfect shot, my arrow didnt even poke out the other end, the deer ran over 100yds with little to no blood. I killed it, but was hightly dissapointed. I went back to my Muzzy MX-3s and with the same set-up shot a deer at the same distance, made a complete pass-through, went through both shoulders, ran less than 50yds with great blood.
> ...


That is an amazing post. And im about to go back to shooting good ol Muzzy mx-4's soon. I love the muzzys a whole lot more than slick tricks. Yes i have shot 2 deer with the tricks this year i really like the muzzys. You can do it all with a muzzy. And my bow is a Martin Cheetah 28" and 70# with a QAD Ultra Rest Hunter and i got pass throughs with the Rages and my bow only IBO's at 320 fps.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> everyone that knows me is going "I wonder what he's gonna say about this" or 'here we go again'
> 
> I started bowhunting when I was 11, so that was 6 years ago, 7 years total of bowhunting.
> I've used Muzzys ever since then, I still have 2 of them in my quiver, imo I wont use expandables ever, again, I tried the NAP Bloodrunners 2 years ago, shot a deer at 25yds made a perfect shot, my arrow didnt even poke out the other end, the deer ran over 100yds with little to no blood. I killed it, but was hightly dissapointed. I went back to my Muzzy MX-3s and with the same set-up shot a deer at the same distance, made a complete pass-through, went through both shoulders, ran less than 50yds with great blood.
> ...


Quit lying Clint. We all know you secretly shoot Rages.


----------



## FireFighter431 (Aug 1, 2012)

I shoot MX-3s and love em so far. heads fly nice and group nice. I have been tempted to try Rage, but every time i have a pack ready to order or in hand at the shop, i back out. Want to try out the SlickTricks and Exodus, but Muzzys have been rock solid for years. I have shot Thunderheads, but they just never seemed to tune well for my set-up. Started with Delta Snuffers, but never shot them at a live target.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rage Chisel tip 2 blade 2" cut!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya the ranges do fine if you got the right arrow and draw weight, the problem I've encountered and seen is if you hit a shoulder r u gonna get a pass-through.
I like pass-throughs regardless of the shot angle, and for me my Muzzys have delivered pass-throughs on every shot angle.
my dad's shot hogs through the brisket and sent the arrow out it's back ham with a muzzy, and that was with his old Mathews Legacy with a 420grain Axis


BamaBowHunter96 said:


> That is an amazing post. And im about to go back to shooting good ol Muzzy mx-4's soon. I love the muzzys a whole lot more than slick tricks. Yes i have shot 2 deer with the tricks this year i really like the muzzys. You can do it all with a muzzy. And my bow is a Martin Cheetah 28" and 70# with a QAD Ultra Rest Hunter and i got pass throughs with the Rages and my bow only IBO's at 320 fps.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh no, how did you find out!!? 
I will say that one year we did try them, but we quit using them for the reasons I've explained above.
now I've also heard very good about Slick Tricks and obviously Thunderheads. I'm very excited to see how well these Exodus do, I've seen how much damage they can do but have yet to try them myself. Lord willing that'll change this bow season.


archerykid13 said:


> Quit lying Clint. We all know you secretly shoot Rages.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Grim Reapers


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

NAP thunerheads


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

i will be shooting nap shockwave this year


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

Shoot grimreapers but will always have at least 2 muzzys in the quiver.


----------



## bat man (Aug 23, 2011)

Eclipse


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Muzzy three blade 100 gr. on a Beman ICS Bowhunter carbon arrow.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stinger3G (Jul 16, 2012)

Slidk trick grizztrick 2


----------



## LIVYATHAN (Sep 15, 2012)

Hunting pigs down here in Australia, I pretty much stick with my 125g Tusker Spirits fixed broadhead. For Red Deer, I'm using the NAP Killzones.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

shot magnus stingers all last year, made the switch the the g5 t3 this year, they're sharp as hell but ill have to see how they do on a deer


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rages rock!!!!!!!! 25 yards broke 2 ribs on one side and 1 chipped one on the other side.... 13.5-14 inches of penetration........ Might have went 70-75 yards












After the shot still in perfect condtion!!!!!!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh and it weighed 182lbs.....


----------



## TeamBackwoods (Jan 23, 2012)

100 gr. Rage 3 Blades, the G5 T-3 are good too


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

rage 3 blade chisel tip


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

For fixed blade I like slick trick mags and mechanical i like rage chisel tip.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Muzzy!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

wasp bullets are the only ones i'll use. after seeing what my friends rages did, i will never shoot and expandable again.


----------



## laxshooter (Aug 23, 2012)

I use a four blade muzzy


----------



## Nickweaver16 (Jul 26, 2012)

hey guys 
i shoot a T3 by G5 100 gr. that is the best broadhead by far! ive hunted for 4 years and my first broadheads were the G5 montecs i wil, only use the NAP Soitfires 100 gr. but if its not a G5 i wont shoot it!


----------



## Deers1ayer (Aug 12, 2012)

I shoot slick trick shoot great


----------



## senecaslayer (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm 12 years old and i love hunting. I've shot 2 deer with my bow so far and i use slick tricks 100 gr. and slick trick mags 100 gr. My 1st deer i shot in the neck and it went down a steep gully and we found it dead at the bottom. My 2nd i shot in the lungs and i got full penetration found it dead probably only 50 yards away.I use a BEAR apprentice 2 22 inch draw length and 35 pounds draw weight. SLICK TRICKS ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

